

Most innovative companies of 2013 - HectorRamos
http://www.fastcompany.com/section/most-innovative-companies-2013

======
eliben
Isn't it just February? What if a company announces quantum teleportation in
November 2013? What list is it going to make?

Sheesh, I bet the authors of this article drive model 2014 cars already...

------
narayanb
I don't somehow agree with the list (or the order). I felt companies like
Tesla, Microsoft deserved a better ranking. And did Apple really innovate last
year?

has anybody heard of shine by Misfit wearables? I saw them in indiegogo and
found their technology pretty impressive too!!

------
tled
17/ SAMSUNG : "for elevating imitation to an art form". Really ??

~~~
sp332
_Oded Shenkar, a professor at Ohio State University and the author of
Copycats, defines it thus: "Basically, you try to innovate where you have an
advantage and imitate everywhere else."_

Samsung was innovative because they stood on the shoulders of giants (Apple)
and made something more advanced, instead of going back to the drawing board
and throwing out everything learned from the iPad.

------
dguaraglia
Meh, that list is as lame as they come. Yelp? What did Yelp innovate in 2012?
What's Nike's claim to the position of most innovative?

Complete fluff piece, 0 content.

------
aviswanathan
Very very surprised Tesla isn't here (or higher, maybe I missed it) on the
list

~~~
AustinGibbons
#22

------
ferrantim
Congrats to all the named companies! Keep pushing!

